# Still more kids needing homes in OKC



## TheMother (Mar 16, 2008)

Just picked up two sister for Steffi, she is having a fit and she can tell someone new is here. Sniffing me all over..

But they still have alot of kids needing homes and have some in foster care.

Contact them for adoptions.

I met the vet and she is a rat lover too.


[email protected]


----------

